# Taking part in research.



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Could you please contact me if you fit the following criteria and would not mind taking part in some research.

1. that have had IVF in the past 6 months without success and have never completed a successful cycle
2. who have not yet had a failed cycle and not yet a successful cycle but are right now in their first IVF cycle ever (have just started the process or are actively exploring the process with an IVF clinic).

Kind Regards

Mel


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

The research company is willing to pay the participant a fee for their time


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I've sent you a pm Mel x


----------



## sammyjoe (May 11, 2011)

I've just PM you too


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Updated criteria:

They are currently looking for patients in the following categories:

Current IVF patients who have never completed an IVF cycle (which we have reached our quota for)

*patients over 40 years old who have had 1 or more failed IVF cycles

*patients who are less than 40 years old who have had 1 or more failed IVF cycles

As before please contact me and I will give you instructions of what you have to do

Mel


----------



## SlJ (May 4, 2012)

Hi mel

I'm not sure if I'm doing this right, I'm quite new to the site and very confused with all the functions  

Me and my dh are both under 40. Our last ivf failed due to low egg count and zero fertilisation. 

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## magz1 (May 9, 2011)

hi mel i`m 44 i have undergone 1 failed fresh ivf (but x1 successful fet). i am going to undertake a further round of ivf in march, is this any good. i will be using own eggs. thanks xxxxxx


----------



## buffmeister (Feb 29, 2012)

TTC for 13 years
4 x failed cycles of IUI
1 x failed cycle of IVF 2012
Contemplating going private for 2nd cycle
unexplained infertility
Im 33, husband 34


----------



## sammyjoe (May 11, 2011)

I emailed the people back in December and have not heard a thing back from them.


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi I'm under 40 (me 25 and DF 30) and have had 2 failed fresh cycles and a failed frozen cycle - we both would be interested in research. 

Thank you


----------

